# Reparacion amplificador guitarra electrica Squier Sidekick



## loperzar (Feb 16, 2016)

Hola, como estan? hace unos dias me trajeron un amplificador squier sidekick de 10watt, el tema es el siguiente, el amplificador al enchufarlo largaba humo, asique lo abri y literalmente todo estaba quemado, el fusible puenteado y varios componentes muertos, primero comprobe el trafo, el cual es 12 +12 y anda perfecto, luego el tda2003 que a simple vista habia reventado, los dos preamp tambien quemados (4558dd) y todos los condensadores o la mayoria  (no los electroliticos) tambien habian muerto, tambien el potenciometro de volumen y el de reverb, la pregunta es la siguiente, es probable que el amplificador funcionara con 110 volt y no 220? porque por como esta diseñado si lo alimento con 220 el trafo le entrega despues de rectificar, 24 volt al tda, y el datasheet dice que como maximo debe alimentarse con 18 volt, la medicion la hice con el tda nuevo puesto, por otro lado el fusible es de 160mA y 250 volt, pero la placa aclara que si se alimenta con 110 volt debe ser de 315mA el fusible (creo que por eso lo puentearon).
cabe destacar que entre el rectificador y la alimentacion del tda no hay ninguna resistencia, es directa, por eso me extraña pensar que hagan funcionar al tda a tanto voltaje, la otra opcion que me queda es que no sea un tda2003, (cuando lo abri solo se veia el "tda" y no el numero ya que se quemo) pero el unico tda que amplifica 10 watt es ese ( que yo sepa)

Bueno, yendo al grano lo alimente con 12 volt solamente y empece a reemplazar todo lo quemado, a medida que cambiaba capacitores el sonido empezo a mejorar, hasta que el ampli quedo perfecto, pero funcionando con la mitad del trafo, y alimentado a 220 volt. espero que alguien me de una mano en averiguar si esta bien lo que hice o deberia alimentarse como estaba antes, (a 24 volt)7

otros datos raros es que en la tapa del amplificador, donde deberia decir 230 volt - 50hz, el "230" esta roto en la etiqueta, y el enchufe era de patas gordas, no de las que hay aca en argentina


----------



## Marce (Feb 16, 2016)

Parece que si se alimenta con 110v
http://support.fender.com/manuals/guitar_amplifiers/Squier_Sidekick_manual.pdf
http://www.amparchives.com/album/Fender/Schematics/slides/Fender Sidekick 15 Schematic.html


----------



## loperzar (Feb 16, 2016)

Si, eso ya lo había visto pero el esquema es del de 15 watt, este es uno muy distinto que trabaja con algún tda, ahora el problema es que se distorsiona apenas subo un poco el volumen, tendré que seguir revisando el circuito


----------



## John Miller (Feb 16, 2016)

Hola buen día este amplificador Coreano, trae tanto para 230V/50Hz como para 120V/60Hz, este ultimo viene en serigrafia, el de 230V/50Hz trae una etiqueta.












MK.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 16, 2016)

Lo tengo en cuenta, ya me parecía.. Muchas gracias! Ahora me tengo que centrar en el problema de la distorsion


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 18, 2016)

Hola! En cuanto a la distorisión, miraría como está la etapa de fuente que alimenta el preamp, supongo que andará por los ±15VCC. Chequeá la regulación y el filtrado.
Obvio, soldaduras TODAS, y los caps principales de la fuente que deben andar por los 4700µF x 35V.
Ojo que no haya ripple por la voladura/fuga de algún diodo rectificador del puente.
Saludos!


----------



## loperzar (Feb 18, 2016)

Lo probé todo, pero el rectificador es nuevo, (todo integrado en el mismo componente) y los caps electrolíticos los verifiqué con el capachek andan todos perfecto, el problema ahora viene por otro lado, ya no anda con ninguna señal, verifiqué el tda y el problema es que a las entradas les llega voltaje de 2 v aprox y todavia no conecté nada en la entrada, sospecho que hay un corto en algún lado y me esta mandando tensión a las entradas del tda


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok! Por lo que contaste al principio, con un trafo que te está entregando 12-0-12VAC, una vez rectificado y filtrado, deberías tener ±17VCC.
Pregunto, están presentes esos ±17VCC en las patas correspondientes del TDA?
Otra: Aislaste del disipador el TDA?
Si todo eso está OK, tendrías que inyectarle señal directamente al TDA para ver si amplifica o no y descartar la etapa de potencia.
Saludos!


----------



## loperzar (Feb 18, 2016)

Exactamente hice eso, estoy teniendo 14 volt de tensión para todo el circuito, y le inyecté señal al tda y amplifica perfecto, el tema está en la etapa de pre-amplificación pero no logro darme cuenta donde, los dos integrados son nuevos y andan perfecto, pero tengo tensión en las entradas del tda, en la inversora 1,94 volt y la no inversora 1,34 volt, a la salida del tda tengo 4 que es lógico ya que amplifica la señal de entrada creo, desde ya te agradezco tu ayuda!!


----------



## loperzar (Feb 18, 2016)

les hago una pregunta de audio general, estuve investigando y aparentemente el problema es que un capacitor no esta andando como deberia, pero no logro darme cuenta cual, la pregunta es esta, tengo algunos en serie a la salida del preamp que van a la entrada del tda, son electroliticos, y otros en paralelo a la entrada y salida del preamp que son ceramicos, ambos capacitores cumplen la funcion de no dejar pasar la corriente continua? si es asi ya se cuales verificar...


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 19, 2016)

Revisá bien los que están en serie con la señal. Esos están para eliminar la componente de contínua que pudiera existir. 
Los cerámicos que están en paralelo son de acoplo/desacoplo y es raro que fallen. Aunque también podría haber alguno en corto y mandando a masa la señal...
Dale que ya lo tenés.
Saludos!


----------



## loperzar (Feb 21, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Revisá bien los que están en serie con la señal. Esos están para eliminar la componente de contínua que pudiera existir.
> Los cerámicos que están en paralelo son de acoplo/desacoplo y es raro que fallen. Aunque también podría haber alguno en corto y mandando a masa la señal...
> Dale que ya lo tenés.
> Saludos!



Bueno, hice las mediciones necesarias, antes de la salida al tda hay un capacitor electrolítico de 1uF (en serie), antes de el hay 3 volt y después de el 1,3 volt, si sigo el circuito hacia atrás ya nos vamos al pote de volumen (también en serie) y luego de este otro cap electrolítico de 1uF,(en serie) antes de el los 3 volt y despues de el 7 volt, y ahi esta el problema creo, esos 7 volt vienen directo de la salida de uno de los preamp, revise la entrada de ese preamp (la no inversora) y ahi estan los 7 volt, de ahi viene todo el problema, o los capacitores no estan funcionando como deberian, o esos 7 volt no deberian estar, esa entrada inversora esta conectada directo a masa, pero no es el negativo del circuito, si no el cable del medio del trafo, entre masa (negativo que sale del rectificador) y este cable hay 7 volt, otra cosa curiosa del circuito es la forma en la que se rectifica todo, adjunto imagen abajo de la etapa de rectificación, el punto medio del trafo esta conectado al circuito y a tierra, ambas cosas, pero ahi tengo tension, 7v mas precisamente, entre el negativo que sale después de rectificar y ese  cable del punto medio, y el punto medio esta usado como "masa" en casi todo el circuito... el negativo del rectificador solo se usa para alimentar los integrados y nada mas


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 22, 2016)

Con los electrolíticos no hay mucho misterio: capacímetro, si hay capacheck medir tambien la ESR, con el tester la prueba de carga y descarga.
A mi se me ocurre que esos dos 4558 volaron nuevamente... 
Estás seguro de su buen estado?
Las tensiones de alimentación de ambos?
Si todo eso va bien, inyectale señal por el jack principal y entrá a seguir el circuito hasta que la pierdas.
Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (Feb 22, 2016)

Hay algo que no me queda muy claro, cuando decis que medis las tensiones de las entradas y los chips, con respecto a que punto lo estás haciendo?? en una fuente partida, la "masa" o el 0V es el punto medio del transformador y no el negativo del puente de diodos.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 22, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Hay algo que no me queda muy claro, cuando decis que medis las tensiones de las entradas y los chips, con respecto a que punto lo estás haciendo?? en una fuente partida, la "masa" o el 0V es el punto medio del transformador y no el negativo del puente de diodos.



Las mediciones son respecto al negativo de los diodos, debe estar ahí mi error, el tema es que el negativo y el positivo de los diodos alimentan a todos los integrados, y el punto medio del trafo es usado como masa de todo el circuito, y la entrada inversora esta conectada a masa lo cual es lógico pero al tda, entre su negativo(que viene del puente de diodos) y la inversora le llegan 1,3 volt, vos decís que tengo que medir entre masa y la inversora? De todas formas tengo 4volt a la salida de los parlantes sin conectar nada, voy a volver a revisarlo pero ya me tiene bastante mal este amplificador, no es "convencional"



Lucho LP dijo:


> Con los electrolíticos no hay mucho misterio: capacímetro, si hay capacheck medir tambien la ESR, con el tester la prueba de carga y descarga.
> A mi se me ocurre que esos dos 4558 volaron nuevamente...
> Estás seguro de su buen estado?
> Las tensiones de alimentación de ambos?
> ...



Ahora los verifico y te digo! Gracias!!!


----------



## sergiot (Feb 22, 2016)

Por eso te lo consulte, me pareció que estabas cometiendo ese error, muchos amplificadores y pre, usan fuente partida, la gran mayoría de los operaciones se alimentan con tensión partidas, volvé a medir todo pero con respecto a masa, es decir, el 0V real.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 23, 2016)

volvi a medir todo, los integrados estan todos bien alimentados, el tema es que entre masa (punto medio del trafo) y las salidas al tda ahora mido -5.94 volt y -5.34 (inversora y no inversora) sigo el circuito manteniendo el cable del tester negro en masa y despues de pasar el primer capacitor electrolitico en serie hay -3v, despues del segundo hay 0v y ahi esta conectado a la salida del preamp, no hay ningun otro componente que afecte en el medio, estoy mas perdido que antes todavia... ahora voy a hacer la prueba de inyectar señal y ver donde la pierdo, los capacitores estan bien


----------



## sergiot (Feb 23, 2016)

Estas cosas se miden con osciloscopio, las referencias de tensión no sirven de mucho en estos casos, a menos que sea algo determinante como ser que haya CC en los parlantes, pero deberás inyectar audio y seguir su camino, muchas veces el audio viaja junto con la tensión continua de polarización, que midas tensión negativa o positiva no es condición de estar mal o bien.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 23, 2016)

Hola bue día revisaste el par diferencial, no olvides medir la resistencia de ganancia que esta  con un condensador en paralelo.

MK.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 23, 2016)

Bueno, creo que di con el problema o al menos estoy mas cerca, desconecte la inversora y probe mandandole señal, el circuito anda, un poco distorsionado pero anda, igualmente el circuito en si distorsiona naturalmente, pero si quiero conectar la inversora ahí viene el problema, se escucha un sonido como de continua en el parlante, la inversora va a masa mediante una resistencia de 1k y un capacitor de 4.7 uF electrolítico en serie, si conecto esto a masa el amplificador no anda, la resistencia no es y el capacitor tampoco, es la masa entonces? Hay algún componente mandando tensión a masa? Se me ocurre buscar por ese lado


----------



## sergiot (Feb 23, 2016)

Eso es una ecualización para la alterna, para la continua al tener el capacitor en serie con la resistencia no la afecta.

Ojo con los chip de mala calidad que suelen traer problemas de todo tipo, un op con un offset muy corrido puede hacer que no amplifique como se debe o no amplifique nada directamente.

Si has cambiado op en busca de la falla o para simples pruebas, trata de colocar los que traía el amplificador de fabrica y empieza de nuevo.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 23, 2016)

Hola buen día por lo que describes parecer ser algun elemento esta haciendo una mala masa o falso contacto, yo de ti revisaria toda la GND del amplificador a lo mejor ahi esta el problema.

MK.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 24, 2016)

Bueno, avance algo! Levante el circuito de la placa y lo hice en proteus, en el proteus anda perfecto, me di cuenta en el proceso que los diodos zener estaban quemados también (error mío) yabque los había medido como diodo normal y no había probado la tensión de ruptura, ahora en la salida a los parlantes mejoré la tensión, sin señal hay 1,34 volt y si mido alterna prácticamente no hay nada pero conecto el parlante y se escucha ese sonido de continua... Algo fuerte, tendré que seguir revisando que puede ser, ya revise todos los de acople/ desacople, todas las resistencias, para mi debe ser un cerámico que no descarga bien a masa


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2016)

Ese ruido de alterna como decis, está junto con el sonido?? de ser así ojo que puede ser zumbido de la fuente por falta de filtrado.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 25, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Ese ruido de alterna como decis, está junto con el sonido?? de ser así ojo que puede ser zumbido de la fuente por falta de filtrado.



A como lo veo es ruido de continua, voy a probar alimentando con una fuente lineal sin el trafo y te digo que pasa, pero no creo que venga del filtrado, hay 1,34 volt de continua en la salida a los parlantes


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2016)

Pero la continua no hace sonar los parlantes, a lo sumo te quema el parlante o te corre el cono de su posición natural, lo saca para afuera o lo mete para adentro, para que eso que medis haga sonar el parlante tiene que tener componente de alteña, y la única forma es con los 50Hz de la línea que se esta pasando al amplificador.

Sin mencionar que muchos de los amplificadora de construcción deficiente tienen ese problema en mayor o menor medida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2016)

loperzar dijo:


> A como lo veo es ruido de continua, _*voy a probar alimentando con una fuente lineal sin el trafo*_ y te digo que pasa, pero no creo que venga del filtrado, hay 1,34 volt de continua en la salida a los parlantes



Fuente din transformador *=* 





Lo que estas teniendo es un consumo superior al que puede admitir la fuente de alimentación, en consecuencia el filtrado se torna ineficiente y pasa rizado de fuente a la salida de parlante que es lo que estás escuchando.

Este sobre-consumo puede provenir de algo desajustado, algo dañado, algo en corto o todas las anteriores juntas.

Si continuas probando en esas condiciones vas a lograr quemar algo como un parlante.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 25, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fuente din transformador *=*
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/8213bef1ca21692bacd47b3dce8cda64_5113.gif​
> Lo que estas teniendo es un consumo superior al que puede admitir la fuente de alimentación, en consecuencia el filtrado se torna ineficiente y pasa rizado de fuente a la salida de parlante que es lo que estás escuchando.
> ...



Creo que me exprese mal, me referia a alimentar con continua donde deberia haber continua para alimentar los integrados, pero me causo mucha gracia el dibujo jajaj, la idea es desconectar el trafo antes de hacerlo y los capacitores de rectificado, me di cuenta que si estan los potenciometros en cero, a la salida prácticamente no hay tensión, ni de alterna ni de continua, si subo los potes al máximo hay 5.34v de alterna y lo raro es que hay -2v de continua, o sea que el corto esta antes de los potenciometros, por las dudas dejo el circuito esta hecho en proteus, espero lo puedan ver, la parte de arriba que es la salida del trafo al resto del circuito no me deja conectarlo para simularlo, me tira un par de errores asique los hice a un lado y alimente con baterias de 12 volt los integrados y en el proteus el amplificador anda, cabe destacar que puse un tda 2030 en lugar del 2003 porque no lo tenia el programa. El circuito en la realidad esta conectado a la parte de arriba de la siguiente manera, el tda se alimenta entre negativo y positivo antes de las resistencias de 470 ohm y los dos integrados preamplificadores se alimentan despues de las resistencias esas, los zener que estaban quemados son los que estan ahi en la fuente como diodos comunes, eran de 9.1v


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2016)

La alterna que estas midiendo de que frecuencia es?? puede ser una auto-oscilación.

No puedo ver el circuito, no uso proteus, para reparar uso instrumentos nada mas, eso de simular algo que se esta reparando no siempre lleva buen puerto, a menos que en proteus empieces a "romper" el circuito hasta que genere la misma falla que estás teniendo, no se si se entiende??


----------



## loperzar (Feb 25, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> La alterna que estas midiendo de que frecuencia es?? puede ser una auto-oscilación.
> 
> No puedo ver el circuito, no uso proteus, para reparar uso instrumentos nada mas, eso de simular algo que se esta reparando no siempre lleva buen puerto, a menos que en proteus empieces a "romper" el circuito hasta que genere la misma falla que estás teniendo, no se si se entiende??



La idea mas que nada era volcarlo en el programa para tener una mejor idea del esquema y asi poder ver donde podia estar la falla mas rapido, solamente por eso lo simule pero puedo probar  de sacar y poner componentes "clave" y ver que pasa, ahi medi la frecuencia, da 3.4 kHz con los potes al maximo, parlante desconectado.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2016)

Pero no se mide sin parlante, o mejor dicho, sin carga, algo le tenes que poner, una resistencia de carga de valor aproximado a la impedancia del parlante y de una potencia similar también, al ser de 10W no será de mayor problema.

A esa frecuencia, siempre y cuando sea una lectura real y con carga, es totalmente una auto-oscilación, pero insisto, hace todas las mediciones con una carga resistiva.

No sirve de mucho quitar componentes en el proteus para generar una falla, muchos componentes cuando fallan se comportan de maneras extrañas, no todo se "abre" al quemarse, podes tener componentes con fugas, y lo peor de todo, tener problemas de diseño, en ese caso el simulador no contempla malos acoplamientos o componentes colocados en lugares no recomendables.


----------



## loperzar (Feb 25, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Pero no se mide sin parlante, o mejor dicho, sin carga, algo le tenes que poner, una resistencia de carga de valor aproximado a la impedancia del parlante y de una potencia similar también, al ser de 10W no será de mayor problema.
> 
> A esa frecuencia, siempre y cuando sea una lectura real y con carga, es totalmente una auto-oscilación, pero insisto, hace todas las mediciones con una carga resistiva.
> 
> No sirve de mucho quitar componentes en el proteus para generar una falla, muchos componentes cuando fallan se comportan de maneras extrañas, no todo se "abre" al quemarse, podes tener componentes con fugas, y lo peor de todo, tener problemas de diseño, en ese caso el simulador no contempla malos acoplamientos o componentes colocados en lugares no recomendables.



tenes razon, me habia quedado con que tenia que medir si habia o no tension sin el parlante y me olvide que para el resto de las mediciones si no tenia la carga era erronea, con el parlante tengo 100 Hz, de alterna 1.3v y de continua -0.98, insisto, es un parlante de prueba, mismas caracteristicas


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 25, 2016)

Que buena se puso tu investigación Loperzar! 
Me gusta la teoría de la auto-oscilación de Sergiot.
No será que los TDA son truchos y oscilan por malvados? 
Es sabido como ya te han dicho que los falsos hacen desastres.
Bueno está interesante, saludos!


----------



## loperzar (Feb 26, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Que buena se puso tu investigación Loperzar!
> Me gusta la teoría de la auto-oscilación de Sergiot.
> No será que los TDA son truchos y oscilan por malvados?
> Es sabido como ya te han dicho que los falsos hacen desastres.
> Bueno está interesante, saludos!



Lo hice andar : el problema fue un error mío que cometí desde un principio, no era un tda 2003, era un tda 2030, por eso no lo iba a hacer andar nunca, les pido disculpas y les agradezco a todos, especialmente a lucho de la plata, mil gracias! El encapsulado había estallado cuando me lo trajeron y el numero del tda non se veía, y como amplifica 10 watt el ampli supuse qué era un tda 2003, tienen el mismo encapsulado y se conectan igual, hasta que leí en el datasheet el circuito de prueba del tda2030 y me di cuenta que es prácticamente igual al circuito que tenia en mano, lo cambie y anduvo a la primera. 
Lo que rescato de todo esto es que tengo el circuito ahora, y que aprendí muchísimos conceptos nuevos, todo por buscar un error en donde no lo había, gracias a eso aprendí mucho. Un saludo s todos, el ampli ya está armado con su respectivo transformador 110 volt y en serie el trafo de 6+6


----------



## sergiot (Feb 27, 2016)

Muy bueno!!! Ahora, esa falla tampoco sale en el simulador jajajaja, lo bueno es que todo lo visto por un error humano te sirve de experiencia.


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 28, 2016)

Ah! Jajajajaja! Buenísimo, esas "fallas" son de lo mejor, todo lo que viste ahí no te olvidás nunca más.
Suerte que esa familia de TDA's es muy intercambiable si se respeta la alimentación y te permite pruebas fáciles y rápidas.
Bueno me alegra mucho el final de la historia.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## grosque (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola loperzar, te comento que llegó a mis manos el mismo modelo de amplificador que reparaste. El problema es que está bastante maltrecho y manoseado.
Si pudieras decirme que pote lleva para el volumen y que jack para el input me sería de mucha ayuda, ambas piezas le faltan, parece que lo usaron para jugar a la pelota.
No la tengo muy clara con la electrónica, pero me gusta restaurar las cosas y dejarlas andando como se debe (dentro de mis posibilidades).

Saludos!


----------



## loperzar (Jun 20, 2016)

grosque dijo:


> Hola loperzar, te comento que llegó a mis manos el mismo modelo de amplificador que reparaste. El problema es que está bastante maltrecho y manoseado.
> Si pudieras decirme que pote lleva para el volumen y que jack para el input me sería de mucha ayuda, ambas piezas le faltan, parece que lo usaron para jugar a la pelota.
> No la tengo muy clara con la electrónica, pero me gusta restaurar las cosas y dejarlas andando como se debe (dentro de mis posibilidades).
> 
> Saludos!



Hola! con gusto te ayudo, el jack de input era estereo, pero no recuerdo si tenia algun interruptor en seco que le sirva al circuito para saber cuando tiene conectado algo y cuando no, pero creo que las pruebas las hice con uno mono comun, masa y positivo y anda igual, respecto del pote de volumen tengo anotado que era de 100k, no se si lineal o logaritmico pero de 100k casi seguro, si mal no recuerdo en google buscando una vez lei de un flaco que le paso algo parecido a vos y tenia que cambiar el de volumen, capaz ahi podes sacar mas info, saludos!


----------



## grosque (Jun 21, 2016)

loperzar dijo:


> Hola! con gusto te ayudo, el jack de input era estereo, pero no recuerdo si tenia algun interruptor en seco que le sirva al circuito para saber cuando tiene conectado algo y cuando no, pero creo que las pruebas las hice con uno mono comun, masa y positivo y anda igual, respecto del pote de volumen tengo anotado que era de 100k, no se si lineal o logaritmico pero de 100k casi seguro, si mal no recuerdo en google buscando una vez lei de un flaco que le paso algo parecido a vos y tenia que cambiar el de volumen, capaz ahi podes sacar mas info, saludos!



1000 gracias por tu ayuda! La principal duda que me surge con el volumen es que, según el manual del amplificador, desde la mitad de volumen para arriba el mismo tiene un "efecto de distorsión natural" entonces no se si lleva algún pote especial que uno no pueda conseguir en la casa de electrónica amiga. Si me entero de algo, regreso para contarte.

Saludos!


----------



## loperzar (Jun 21, 2016)

grosque dijo:


> 1000 gracias por tu ayuda! La principal duda que me surge con el volumen es que, según el manual del amplificador, desde la mitad de volumen para arriba el mismo tiene un "efecto de distorsión natural" entonces no se si lleva algún pote especial que uno no pueda conseguir en la casa de electrónica amiga. Si me entero de algo, regreso para contarte.
> 
> Saludos!



Como estas, esa distorsión la hace sola el ampli, debe estar calculado para que a ese nivel de resistencia la señal que pasa a los pre amplificadores los satura y los mismos empiezan a recortar la señal dando asi la distorsión, en otras palabras el pote es común no tiene nada especial, me acuerdo porque lo cambie


----------

